# Some Appearance Upgrades! :)



## rollinryder (Feb 17, 2011)

did some appearance mods today. went spoilerless, installed arrowhead overlays, and gto front emblem overlay. turned out good. pictures do not do it justice on some.


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

where did you get those trunk overlays?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Grafixwerks or some funky spelling like that.


----------

